# CSS in HTML via Link einbinden PROBLEM !



## PhilipMJNE (16. Okt 2020)

*Hallo zusammen.

Ich bin neu hier und gerade dabei mir selber mit Tutorials auf YouTube das Programmieren beizubringen.
Das mache ich zwar auch weil es mir Privat viel spaß macht, aber auch da ich im Februar eine Umschulung
zum Fachinformatiker für Anwendungsentwicklung.

Lange Zeit habe ich mich gefragt, in welche Richtung der Programmierung ich mich Spezialisieren will und habe 
mich Schluss endlich dafür entschieden Web-Entwickler zu werden, da man in der Sparte am leichtesten Arbeit findet
und ich nicht umziehen möchte und ich denke das wenn ich mich stärker jetzt auf etwas Spezialisieren würde, ich eventuell 
umziehen müsste um einen guten b.z.w überhaupt einen Arbeitsplatz zu ergattern.

Meinen Stack möchte ich wie folgt aufbauen. HTML CSS JavaScript und C# und auch genau in der Rheinfolge.

Nun habe ich begonnen HTML zu lernen und direkt schon gut den Aufbau verstanden. 
Damit will ich nicht sagen das ich nicht alles weiß, aber das ich weiß wie ich mir das wissen hole und 
dass ich nur anhand von Projekten weiter komme. Dafür brauche ich dann auch direkt schon CSS und da ich es dann richtig lernen will,
habe ich mich direkt für die richtige Variante mit der Ausgelagerten Datei entschieden.*

*Jetzt zu meinem Problem.*

*Ich habe den Link in HTML eingebunden aber er funktioniert nicht.

Habe schon versucht den Dateipfad in verschiedenen Variationen einzugeben.

Bin auch gerne bereit mir über Skype helfen zu lassen das man meinen Desktop sieht.*


----------



## kneitzel (16. Okt 2020)

Deine Datei heißt style.css.txt und nicht style.css. (Explorer gibt bei Typ TXT Datei an!)

Tipp: Stell beim Explorer ein, dass er bekannte Endungen nicht ausblenden soll. Oder Nutz brauchbare Tools wie Total Commander / FreeCommander oder ähnliches ....


----------



## LimDul (16. Okt 2020)

Was heißt "funktioniert" nicht? Woran machst du das fest? Er sollte so funktionieren, soweit ich das überblicke

Siehe vorheriger Beitrag


----------



## PhilipMJNE (16. Okt 2020)

JustNobody hat gesagt.:


> Deine Datei heißt style.css.txt und nicht style.css. (Explorer gibt bei Typ TXT Datei an!)
> 
> Tipp: Stell beim Explorer ein, dass er bekannte Endungen nicht ausblenden soll. Oder Nutz brauchbare Tools wie Total Commander / FreeCommander oder ähnliches ....


Danke für deine Schnelle Antwort das habe ich auch schon bereits genau so versucht wie du es gesagt hast aber das mit dem Explorer wusste ich noch nicht danke dafür.

Dann müsste die Schrift die als h2 gekennzeichnet ist jetzt grün sein.


----------



## PhilipMJNE (16. Okt 2020)

LimDul hat gesagt.:


> Was heißt "funktioniert" nicht? Woran machst du das fest? Er sollte so funktionieren, soweit ich das überblicke


Da sich die Schrift im Browser nicht grün färbt. Prüfe meine Arbeit direkt gegen.


----------



## LimDul (16. Okt 2020)

Deine Index.html.html sollte auch eher index.html heißen


----------



## kneitzel (16. Okt 2020)

Also ich hätte ja die Dateinamen angepasst und nicht die Verlinkung. Aber ok, das Problem sollte behoben sein.

Generell solltest Du statt Bildschirmfotos den Code in Code Tags posten (Der Knopf mit </> ganz Links in der Leiste über dem Eingabefeld).

Poste so einmal die html und die css Datei.

Und dann haben die meisten Browser sowas wie eine Möglichkeit für Entwickler, sich die Details anzuzeigen. Das ist immer hilfreich, da ggf. Fehlermeldungen angezeigt werden können und viele interessante Informationen abrufbar sind. Ich kenne die speziell von Chrome, den ich gerne nutze.


----------



## PhilipMJNE (16. Okt 2020)

LimDul hat gesagt.:


> Deine Index.html.html sollte auch eher index.html heißen



Denke das ist wirklich ein Problem aber wenn ich das eine html in der Datei rauslösche steht als Datei Name nur noch "index" aber dann steht bei Atom "index.html" schreibe ich als Datei Namen "index.html" steht in Atom "index.html.html" hmm komme da nicht weiter


----------



## kneitzel (16. Okt 2020)

Ach ja: wenn du die Styles in einem css festlegst, dann solltest du das generell so handhaben. Also keine Style Angaben mehr im html selbst.

Dann ist es empfehlenswert, den Elementen auch Klassen und ggf. Ids zu geben.


----------



## PhilipMJNE (16. Okt 2020)

JustNobody hat gesagt.:


> Also ich hätte ja die Dateinamen angepasst und nicht die Verlinkung. Aber ok, das Problem sollte behoben sein.
> 
> Generell solltest Du statt Bildschirmfotos den Code in Code Tags posten (Der Knopf mit </> ganz Links in der Leiste über dem Eingabefeld).
> 
> ...



Mir wird nur die CSS Datei Angezeigt deswegen:

HTML Code:


```
<!DOCTYPE html>
<html lang"de">
  <head>

    <title>Clanlos Planlos</title>

    <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="style.css.txt"/>


    <style type="text/css"> h1{background-color: grey; border:3px solid black;padding: 5px } li {color:red}

    </style>

  </head>s
  <body>
<h1>Ein Clan von Noobs im TV</h1>
  <h2> Werde teil der Community</h2>
    <p> Wir bieten viel Spaß in <b><br><br> Clash of Clans,
      sowie YouTube Streams, Events und ein Organisiertes Clan leben.
    <br><br>Also wartet nicht lange es gibt auch noch:</b></p>
      <ul>
        <li>Eigenständige Clantuniere</li>
          <li>Gewinnspiele für jeder mann</li>
<br>
<hr>
<h1 style="font-family:arial; font-size:20px"> Wollt ihr mehr erfahren ? </h1>
<a href="[URL]https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZc9RKJhNERE_SHJTU2iptg[/URL]"
title="Schaut direkt mal rein">Wir sind auch auf YouTube</a>

<img src="data:image/jpeg;base64,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" alt="Noobs Logo">




  </body>
</html>
```


CSS:

```
h2 {color:green;}
```


----------



## PhilipMJNE (16. Okt 2020)

JustNobody hat gesagt.:


> Ach ja: wenn du die Styles in einem css festlegst, dann solltest du das generell so handhaben. Also keine Style Angaben mehr im html selbst.
> 
> Dann ist es empfehlenswert, den Elementen auch Klassen und ggf. Ids zu geben.



Danke sehr für die Antwort aber ich bin ganz am Anfang netto vielleicht 4 Stunden am HTML und CSS üben will direkt ein Projekt starten um learning by doing zu Publizieren. Gebe dir da 100Prozent recht aber so weit bin ich noch nicht will jetzt erst einmal diese Hürde schaffen.


----------



## PhilipMJNE (16. Okt 2020)

Welchen Namen brauche ich den ? Die Namenserweiterung macht Windows ja selbst.


----------



## mihe7 (17. Okt 2020)

PhilipMJNE hat gesagt.:


> Welchen Namen brauche ich den ? Die Namenserweiterung macht Windows ja selbst.


Wenn Du Dich an


JustNobody hat gesagt.:


> Tipp: Stell beim Explorer ein, dass er bekannte Endungen nicht ausblenden soll.


hältst, kannst Du die Endung auch selbst ändern.


----------



## PhilipMJNE (17. Okt 2020)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Wenn Du Dich an
> 
> hältst, kannst Du die Endung auch selbst ändern.


Kannst du mir den vielleicht mal Zeigen wie genau das geht?


----------



## PhilipMJNE (17. Okt 2020)

Probiere jetzt schon ewig rum und habe Frust würde auch meinen Desktop über Skype Zeigen.


----------



## mihe7 (17. Okt 2020)




----------



## M.L. (17. Okt 2020)

PhilipMJNE hat gesagt.:


> HTML CSS JavaScript und C#


Für später sollte man sich TypeScript (JavaScript mit statischer Typisierung) und ASP.NET Core anschauen.
Aktueller dürften aber "Visual Studio Code" (neben Atom) als IDE, die "Chrome Developer Tools" und "Web Entwickler" (Plugin für Firefox) sein.


----------



## kneitzel (17. Okt 2020)

M.L. hat gesagt.:


> Für später sollte man sich TypeScript (JavaScript mit statischer Typisierung) und ASP.NET Core anschauen.
> Aktueller dürften aber "Visual Studio Code" (neben Atom) als IDE, die "Chrome Developer Tools" und "Web Entwickler" (Plugin für Firefox) sein.


Also wenn es um C# / ASP.Net (core) geht, dann ist Visual Studio und nicht Visual Studio Code meine klare Empfehlung!

Also die Community Edition bietet extrem viel und ist i.d.R. frei verfügbar. (Kommerzielle Nutzung ist eingeschränkt auf kleine Firmen, also Begrenzung bezüglich Umsatz und Anzahl Mitarbeiter gibt es. Ggf ist dann halt die Pro Lizenz notwendig ... aber große Firmen haben eine Volume License und da ist es auch günstig verfügbar .... Und da ist dann oft auch eine Subscription sinnvoll - ehemals das MSDN Subscription - denn da bekommt der Entwickler alle Testlizenzen, die er so braucht ...)

Und dann wäre auch gleich meine nächste Empfehlung: Schau dir die MSDN Foren an. Gibt es auch welche in Deutscher Sprache. Microsoft macht extrem viel für sie Community ... Und die MVPs sind nett und sehr hilfreich


----------



## Thallius (17. Okt 2020)

M.L. hat gesagt.:


> Für später sollte man sich TypeScript (JavaScript mit statischer Typisierung) und ASP.NET Core anschauen.
> Aktueller dürften aber "Visual Studio Code" (neben Atom) als IDE, die "Chrome Developer Tools" und "Web Entwickler" (Plugin für Firefox) sein.


Finde ich die vollkommen falsche Richtung, wenn schon dickes Framework, dann bitte auch gleich react oder ähnlich und nicht diesen veralteten Kram


----------



## M.L. (17. Okt 2020)

JustNobody hat gesagt.:


> dann ist Visual Studio und nicht Visual Studio Code


Stimmt, die Differenzierung "VS Code" für Frontend-, "VS" für Backendprogrammierung hätte man erwähnen können.  Allerdings hat das Bemühen von MS möglichst viele Entwickler für sich zu gewinnen auch unangenehme Schattenseiten: https://dusted.codes/dotnet-for-beginners


----------



## PhilipMJNE (17. Okt 2020)

M.L. hat gesagt.:


> Für später sollte man sich TypeScript (JavaScript mit statischer Typisierung) und ASP.NET Core anschauen.
> Aktueller dürften aber "Visual Studio Code" (neben Atom) als IDE, die "Chrome Developer Tools" und "Web Entwickler" (Plugin für Firefox) sein.


Nutze derzeit Atom


----------



## mrBrown (18. Okt 2020)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> M.L. hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> > Für später sollte man sich TypeScript (JavaScript mit statischer Typisierung) und ASP.NET Core anschauen.
> ...



Was davon ist eigentlich der veraltete Kram dabei? ASP.NET Core ist immerhin ein paar Jahre neuer als React, TypeScript fast gleich alt beide werden aktiv entwickelt und beide sind gar kein Widerspruch zu React, eigentlich ist ASP.NET Core + React mit Typescript ein nicht unüblicher Stack...


----------



## mihe7 (18. Okt 2020)

Warum (m)ein Kommentar zu Windows Dateiendungen als "Beste Antwort" auf die Frage "CSS in HTML via Link einbinden" markiert wird, erscheint mir jetzt nicht ganz nachvollziehbar. Das ist doch verwirrend, für die, die später reinschauen.


----------

